# moving to spain



## 1269naomi (May 11, 2013)

Hi I am planning on moving to Spain with 3 children. I want to make sure that I am prepared and settle them in to a good school asap. Could anyone advise me on schools, work, doctors, areas better to live any advice much appreciated. thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Spain is a big country, anywhere in particular?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

1269naomi said:


> Hi I am planning on moving to Spain with 3 children. I want to make sure that I am prepared and settle them in to a good school asap. Could anyone advise me on schools, work, doctors, areas better to live any advice much appreciated. thanks :fingerscrossed:


:welcome:

yes, as _shel said, Spain is a big country....

do you have a job lined up?.......... that would help narrow down an area at least....................


----------



## 1269naomi (May 11, 2013)

Hi I am not sure on area yet, we run a property maintenance company in the uk and were hoping to do the same in Spain (self employed basis), most important is setling the children in schools, and getting work. My understanding of the schools so far is that state school are freeish but obviously taught in Spanish and International and bilingual schools are quite highly priced is this correct? Thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Doing business in Spain is a totally different ball game to the UK. Whilst I am not for a minute doubting your skills and business accumen, please don't assume that the same rules apply here in Spain...


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

How old are your children?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Property management companies are falling like ninepins here....

An acquaintance who owns a Marbella-based company seems to be fortunate in having another string to her bow as a Community Administrator.

The construction boom and all associated with it are long over, possibly never to return.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I fear for Naomi, bigtime. If you are making a decent living in the UK, cherish your situation and use Spain for your holidays (even extended holidays). Competing against established property agents in Spain is like having your local friendly Tesco team compete against Bayern Munich.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

1269naomi said:


> Hi I am not sure on area yet, we run a property maintenance company in the uk and were hoping to do the same in Spain (self employed basis), most important is setling the children in schools, and getting work. My understanding of the schools so far is that state school are freeish but obviously taught in Spanish and International and bilingual schools are quite highly priced is this correct? Thanks


I am also worried for you.

Have you checked out the new residency rules ie proof of income and healthcare 
Without jobs i do not think you will get into the schools system for free but other will know

also self employed in Spain is very different to self employed in the uk you need to read up on autonomo - this is a payment you make every month whatever your income

I am not for one moment saying you should not do this or trying to patronise you but read all about working etc here. This is not the time to move to Spain if you are looking for an income


----------



## 1269naomi (May 11, 2013)

Thank u all for your replies. Obviously I need to do a little more research as I want to be as prepared as possible. So does that mean that to get into the state schools you need to prove your income ? Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

1269naomi said:


> Thank u all for your replies. Obviously I need to do a little more research as I want to be as prepared as possible. So does that mean that to get into the state schools you need to prove your income ? Thanks


Never mind the schools, to get into Spain, you need to prove sufficient income and health care provision as well (for all the family).

How old are your children?

Where abouts are you considering - North, South, coast, inland etc. etc.?


----------



## 1269naomi (May 11, 2013)

Ages are 11, 7 and 3. And I haven't got a definite area yet. We are coming out for three weeks in August to check out some areas. Thanks


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

> Thank u all for your replies. Obviously I need to do a little more research as I want to be as prepared as possible. So does that mean that to get into the state schools you need to prove your income ? Thanks


No you do not prove income to get into state schools as far as I am aware you have to be paying into the state system by either having a job/contract or being self employed

To be able to live in Spain "officially" you have to register and registration is proving that you have sufficient funds and health care. In our case we have been quoted an income of 1000 euros per month plus health cover. For a family I have no idea but would have thought you could double that, again others will have more information.

Again to be Autonomo - IE self employed you have to make a payment every month i think its about 260 euros but not sure.

Regardless of all the above - how much research have you done with regards to the need for what you want to do. With an ailing economy very little money floating around and thousands of properties failing to sell not sure you are on the right track. 

Have a read through the FAQ's there is a wealth of info in there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> No you do not prove income to get into state schools as far as I am aware you have to be paying into the state system by either having a job/contract or being self employed
> 
> To be able to live in Spain "officially" you have to register and registration is proving that you have sufficient funds and health care. In our case we have been quoted an income of 1000 euros per month plus health cover. For a family I have no idea but would have thought you could double that, again others will have more information.
> 
> ...



yes, pretty much right

you don't need to prove income to get the kids into school_ per se_ - but you DO in order to register as resident

you need to be registered on the padrón to get the kids into schools & in many areas you have to be registered as resident in order to register on the padrón.........

autónomo payments are I think a minimum of about 260€ a month now - mine is nearer 280€ 

also, for an 11 year old not many would disagree when I say that you would probably need to be looking at private international/British school - so that's maybe 5000€ a year needed just for that.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

1269naomi said:


> Hi I am not sure on area yet, we run a property maintenance company in the uk and were hoping to do the same in Spain (self employed basis), most important is setling the children in schools, and getting work. My understanding of the schools so far is that state school are freeish but obviously taught in Spanish and International and bilingual schools are quite highly priced is this correct? Thanks


Before you think of the next option - home schooling - it is illegal in most of Spain with the possible exception of Cataluña. What is also illegal is not sending your children to school.


----------

